# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Shkëmbeni skedarë, dokumenta, foto, programe me njëri-tjetrin

## benseven11

Nje program shume i lezetshem per te shkembyer marre dhe dhene cdo lloj dokumenti skedari,fotografi apo program te plote
me njeri tjetrin duke perdorur programin falas DropChute light version 2.02.Ndryshe nga programet Hotmail Masager,Yahoo, AOL dhe
outlook express qe te japin mundesi shume te kufizuara shkembime fajllash deri 1mb madhesi,me kete program mund te dergosh skedare dhe programi ne cfaredo lloj madhesie.Programi ben lidhje direkte midis dy kompjuterave.Te dy kompjuterat duhet ta kene te instaluar kete program qe transmetimi i skedareve te realizohet.Programi kerkon regjistrim futni dicka kot te regjistrimi sa per ta kaluar dhe mbaruar instalimin.Sigurouni te
lexoni Help file se si ta perdorni programin
Mund ta gjeni tek kjo faqe
http://msryry.com/downloads.html

----------

